# Hessischer Fischereiverband



## feko (5. Februar 2017)

Auf meiner Hausstrecke bekomme ich nur noch eine Erlaubniskarte wenn ich in einem Landesverband organisiert bin.
Deswegen überlege ich in oben genannten einzutreten. 
Welche Vorteile oder auch Nachteile oder rechte und Pflichten bringt eine Mitgliedschaft mit sich ? 
Vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

in irgendeinem Landesverband?
In einem Landesverband des anglerfeindlichen DAFV?
oder im Verband hessischer Fischer?

Der einzige Landesverband, der momentan aktiv konkret was für Angler macht, indem er gegen weitere Einschränkungen kämpft ist der AVN.

Eintreten kannst Du meist über Verein, einige LV bieten auch Einzelmitgliedschaft an.

Vorteile:
Meist keine, oft mehr Beschränkungen

Nachteile:
Kost Geld für nix oder anglerfeindliches



Solche Erpressungen mit der Gewässerkarten sind oft die einzige Möglichkeit für Verbände, die Zahl ihrer Zahler zu steigern, da sie sonst ja meist nix bieten für Angler.


Wenn nur irgendein Verband gefordert wird und kein DAFV-LV, würde ich den billigsten aussuchen, der nicht im DAFV ist (da musste sonst auch Beträge für zahlen)


----------



## racoon (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Der Vorteil der Mitgliedschaft ist der, dass Du für dieses Gewässer Gewässerkarten bekommst, die andere Angler nicht erhalten.
Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es z.B. einen See, für den ausschließlich Verbandsmitglieder Scheine bekommen, hier wird mit dem Erlös unter anderem ein Besatz gemacht.

Wenn man grundsätzlich gegen alles ist, dann ist das Erpressung, wenn man noch nicht ganz versteift in seiner Meinung ist, dann ist das ein ganz normaler Vorgang.

Ob nun ein Verein sich um ein Gewässer kümmert und Karten an Vereinsmitglieder ausgibt, ein Verband diesen Part übernimmt oder die öffentliche Hand - spielt keine Rolle. Das Gewässer ist eben nur für deren Mitglieder offen.


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Bedingung wären der hessische oder bayerische fischereiverband.da ich  Hesse bin liegt der hessische nahe.
Muss mich mal in die Materie einarbeiten. ..hab null Plan von Verbänden.


----------



## crisis (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Beim hessischen Verband kannst Du auch Einzelmitglied werden. Am Besten informierst Du Dich über deren Homepage. Dass der Verband bewirkt, dass ein Verein nur Verbandsmitglieder aufnimmt, wie von Thomas in den Raum gestellt, halte ich, ähnlich wie racoon, für Paranoia. Was hätte denn der Verein davon?


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Meine strecke gehört einer Zunft. Und die fordert jetzt verbandszugehörikeit


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Das kann ja sich dann fast nur um die Seligenstädter Mainstrecke handeln?! Dazu sind leider keine Infos weiter online zu kriegen...


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Die ist es nicht 



Werde auf jeden Fall dort mal anrufen 
Vg


----------



## feko (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*



racoon schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Mitgliedschaft ist der, dass Du für dieses Gewässer Gewässerkarten bekommst, die andere Angler nicht erhalten.
> Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es z.B. einen See, für den ausschließlich Verbandsmitglieder Scheine bekommen, hier wird mit dem Erlös unter anderem ein Besatz gemacht.
> 
> Wenn man grundsätzlich gegen alles ist, dann ist das Erpressung, wenn man noch nicht ganz versteift in seiner Meinung ist, dann ist das ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
> ...




Und ich kann kostenlos gewässerwartslehrgänge teilnehmen. 
Jahresgebühr 30 eu..Das der Riesen Nachteil


----------



## sak (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Dann ist es die Verbandsstrecke Hessischer Fischer.

Main Strecke von Km 0,00-2,8 km für 12,50 € im Jahr zusätzlich Mitgliedsbeitrag.


----------



## Mainhatten (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*



sak schrieb:


> Dann ist es die Verbandsstrecke Hessischer Fischer.
> 
> Main Strecke von Km 0,00-2,8 km für 12,50 € im Jahr zusätzlich Mitgliedsbeitrag.



Die gehört aber keiner Zunft, sondern nur den Hessenfischern,
 Um welche Zunft geht es denn?


----------



## Ganerc (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*



feko schrieb:


> Meine strecke gehört einer Zunft. Und die fordert jetzt verbandszugehörikeit



Und diese Zunft müssen die Freimaurer sein da deine Strecke gar so geheim ist.|muahah:


----------



## feko (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Stimmt. Möchte doch nicht das halb niederbayern auf der Strecke einfällt. 
Wieso sollte ich die jemanden verraten der hier grad mal 7 Beiträge geleistet hat? 
Deswegen stell ich auch keine Bilder mehr ein.
Wer mehr Infos will dann bitte über boardmessage .
Vg


----------



## Mainhatten (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*

Wer am Main angeln will, der geht doch eh schon. Es geht ja nicht um einzelne Spots sondern um Regularien auf einem ganzen  Gewässerabschnitt, die ja auch schon veröffentlicht sind. Viele wird es auch nicht tangieren da sie sowieso noch in einem Angelverein sind und die Bedingungen erfüllen. Alle anderen müssen sich überlegen ob sie das wollen. 

Du hast sogar die Wahl aus beiden Verbänden. Anrufen und fragen wo es billiger ist und fertig. Oder an einen anderen Abschnitt fahren.
Mir wäre das zu teuer für die paar km.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Mir wäre das zu teuer für die paar km.



Ein schwäbischer Hesse ;-))))))

Und man müsste dazu auch noch in einen der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände (Bayern) oder einen immer noch anglerfeindlichen (Hessen), das kommt zur Kohle noch dazu......


----------



## Mainhatten (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hessischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein schwäbischer Hesse ;-))))))
> 
> Und man müsste dazu auch noch in einen der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände (Bayern) oder einen immer noch anglerfeindlichen (Hessen), das kommt zur Kohle noch dazu......



Nur ein bisschen vielleicht. Die Zunft vom TE ist nicht meine Ecke, hab nur mal geschaut was das bei denen kostet für 20km Strecke |bigeyes zuzüglich dann noch Verbandskosten. Hab auf die Schnelle zu den Mitgliedsbeiträgen der Verbänden nichts gefunden, aber würde jetzt mal mind. 15 Euro p.a. schätzen.
Da sind wir schon bei mind. 100 Euro für die Jahreskarte. Das würde ich mir nur antun, wenn ich vor Ort wohnen würde oder wenn es dort etwas ganz besonderes gibt. Wenn ich sowieso eine Anfahrt habe, dann würde ich eher schauen, ob ein anderen Abschnitt nicht auch gut zu erreichen ist.


----------

